# Best mesh count for transfrs?



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok I have been using 110 to 125 mesh counts for my transfers so far so good. My next design is going to have some fine line work in it. NO HALFTONES though. My question is anyone ever used a 156 mesh count for transfers to hold the smaller lines in it? These transfers will be going on black T's and I will be using the adhesive powder on them. Would like some feedback on this.


----------



## rlarson10 (Jan 13, 2009)

My only suggestion on a black shirt make sure all excess powder is removed from the paper before putting it through the drier. I failed to do that a few times and the glue is obvious on a black shirt after pressing


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. yes we use 155 mesh in producing most transfers that have fine lines (1.5-2pts in thickness) or that have
halftone in them. However we do not use adhesive
powder on any transfers we produce as we've found
out quite a long time ago it doesnt work well with the inks we use....so you might want to try both ways and test to see which works best for you...


----------



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

Frank,
Do you mind tell us what ink you use?


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

I use 156's for base and 230's on top colors on parchment paper without powder adhesive

100% Pinoy - Alienated Doodle | Facebook


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. We use inks from several manufacturers...not that i dont want to answer your question directly, but
your shop set-up in terms of what equiptment you use and what parameters your working with will most likely differ abit from ours... so you really need to get samples from the companies that will provide them and test to see for yourself what will work best for your situation.

I just dont think there is one company that you can use that has all the best inks...the best bet is to
develop a "list" by testing and comparing ink colors ....that and customer feedback is going to dictate who
to get what from...


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the info.....at least I know it can be done. I'll post a picture of what I'm going to be doing....lines were pretty fine on it. Again thanks to the people who responded. Life can get crazy at times and when someone takes time to answer a post....they are taking time from there day ....and crazy busy life to help, and I do APPRECIATE it!!!


----------

